

Oracle/Google lawsuit - has Enterprise dev in Java just jumped the shark? Mysql? - adrianscott
http://www.adrianscott.org/oracle-google-lawsuit-has-enterprise-developm

======
gte910h
This might help with people who are fence setting between the Android/iPhone
app realm and the python GAE and Java GAE stacks. Sounds like Oracle is every
bit as what was expected by the MySQL people.

~~~
adrianscott
do you think it might push them more towards iphone than android? i'm not
clear on that part of your comment. i agree re python vs java gae pushing
folks more towards python...

~~~
gte910h
Android based Java is the topic of the lawsuit. I think it will push them more
towards iOS

------
api
Right now this looks like gorillas arm wrestling. I'm sitting on the fence
until I see real anti-open-community action from Oracle.

